# tetra 6 in 1 water test



## mitchelllawson (29 Jan 2014)

so yesterday i purchased the tetra 6 in 1 water testing strips that measure nitrite, nitrate, gh, kh, ph and chlorine and im wondering how accurate are these strips? im currently getting a reading of

NO3 - 0
NO2 - 0
GH - 4
KH - 3
pH - 6.4 - 6.8
Cl2 - 0

all that is currently in the tank is rcs are these results okay?

cheers, mitchell

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darren636 (29 Jan 2014)

All cheap test kits are pretty hit and miss. Paper test strips are terrible. You can measure this yourself by performing a few tests per day- the results will probably vary quite a bit. Liquid test kits are 'better' but not great, due to the tech involved. If you feel that you need a test kit , get a liquid job.  all you really need is ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.   using a test kit will help you  if you don't have experience. But sooner or later they can be left behind.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jan 2014)

Test kits are never helpful at any time. They will lead you on the wrong path.

OP is advised to throw away the test kit now and do not replace them. This is the path to freedom.

Cheers,


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Jan 2014)

the only reason i bought it was to give me a rough idea of my parameters as i want to start keeping crs and i know due to.them being a mutation they are very picky of their water conditions and i didnt want to spend loads of money on shrimp for them all to die. thank you both for your input, i wont be buying anymore test kits, instead ill just buy a few shrimp at a time and drip water in the bag over a longer period of time before releasing them and see how they do

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darren636 (30 Jan 2014)

United utilities should give your postcode area a rough idea about your water quality.


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Jan 2014)

thanks darren

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------

